# 95V on idle, 120V when I manually increase



## herbeapuce (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi. I just got this older generator , a Kuboto AE3500.

today I did some test on it with my tester and when it idles,( not much of an idle btw...) it gets 95V. if I plug my skillsaw on it and press the switch, it stays at 95V with no increase rpm
it's a 4 stroke engine . there is like an arm that links the carb to part of the engine; if I play with this I get the rpm to go higher and only then I get 120V.

-first, I believe it's not good to plug my tool in this low voltage (95V) current ? can you confirm please? 

- does that mean the generator is cooked ? 

- how to fix it please ?

ps I'm still looking for an owner manual for this thing....

if you want I can post pictures , just ask.

thanks for your help.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It doesn't sound as if the generator is "cooked." It sounds like you have a governor problem with the engine.

Most portable generators run at either 1800 or 3600 RPM to make 60 hertz, and the voltage will increase as well.

Since you can manually increase the speed of the engine the governor may not be functioning properly. Check the linkage for freedom of movement. If you do have an "idle" switch, make sure it is off.


----------



## herbeapuce (Jul 25, 2015)

here are a few pictures of the generator. 
Let me know if you know how to adjust the machine so it runs faster and smooth. 
Or please chime in and comment.
so far I changed the spark plug , new gas and cleaned the air filter.
thank you
stef


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

How do you make it idle? I don't see a switch.

Usually you increase tension on the spring to increase the RPM. Remember, you need to set it to 3600.


----------



## herbeapuce (Jul 25, 2015)

aandpdan said:


> How do you make it idle? I don't see a switch.
> 
> Usually you increase tension on the spring to increase the RPM. Remember, you need to set it to 3600.


Hi aandpdan and thanks for your help. 

there is no idle switch. The idle is set from the lever arm ( see picture ) I don't have a tachometer yet ( I just bought a cheap on online from china...should have it in one month maybe....) 
but when I push all the way down the rpm arm ( lever arm ), I get 108 volt and 58 hz..

*- is this current safe for my power tools ?*

the rpm arm is limited by a stop screw. ( see picture 5 ) if I unscrew it I could probably increase the rpm by a bit. 
*- do you advise I do this and rise the voltage to 120 v ?* 

*-if I can rise the voltage to 120 and the hz to 60, wouldn't that be more important than setting the generator to 3600 rpm ?*

thank you
stef


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

OK, the lever.


Yes, set the stop if you can.

3600 RPM will get you 60 hertz. You may not get 120 volts so don't worry if it varies by about 10% or so.

108 volts is about as low as you'd probably want to go. Years ago 110 volts was delivered to your home but they increased it over the years.


----------



## herbeapuce (Jul 25, 2015)

aandpdan said:


> 3600 RPM will get you 60 hertz. You may not get 120 volts so don't worry if it varies by about 10% or so.


the way I read your post I see Hz being more important than voltage. is that the case ? 
so I should set for 60hz in priority ? and _maybe _live with a voltage a bit higher or lower than 120V ?

thanks


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

herbeapuce said:


> the way I read your post I see Hz being more important than voltage. is that the case ?
> so I should set for 60hz in priority ? and _maybe _live with a voltage a bit higher or lower than 120V ?
> 
> thanks


YES! Hertz is MUCH more important than the voltage - as long as the voltage is within reason.

Most items require 60 hertz. Usually you set the generator so that with no load it is at 63 hertz and then as you load it it will drop down to near 60.

Don't worry if you're between about 58-63 hertz. You don't want to get much lower or higher though.

Usually your power company has a tolerance of around 10% so 108-132 volts or so.


----------



## herbeapuce (Jul 25, 2015)

thank you very much for your help.
I will adjust accordingly 
Stef


----------

